# Taurus Mod 905



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone have info on the Model 905, 9MM snubby?

I am interested but have heard other manufacturers had problems related to the 9MM taper case.

Thanks

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I never shot the 9mm in a revolver. I know Ruger quit making theirs. Probably poor sales.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I just checked the Taurus web-site. It seems that they've been discontinued. I also checked a couple of on-line dealers, and the only one I saw was an auction on Gunbroker.
They came with 5 "stellar" clips that held the ammo at the correct headspace. Check over at TaurusArmed.net for better qualified info by actual users.


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

I have one and really enjoy it. I do not over shoot it, primary practice for carry purpose only. Like earlier post stated It uses the 5 round stellar clips. I like it because I don't have to purchase a lot of defense ammo in different calibers.
I purchase my at a local gun shop used for $225. I have it in stainless, with a concealed hammer.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks guy's. I didn't realize Taurus had discontinued mfg. I was trying to minimize my ammo stockpile also. It just looked like a good mate for my M&P 9MM. Davidson still lists it but has no stock.

I guess I'll stick with a 38/357 snubby for now.

:smt1099


----------

